# Stomach Ulcer diagnosed - help on food needed



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Had to put the dogs in kennels at the week end as we were going to a wedding. As usual all the dogs food and treats were sent with the dogs and the owner of the kennels knows what to feed them.

We picked them up and on the way home Rocco wanted to be sick ( but wasnt) but when we got home was sick 5 times ( the contents of what he had eaten) and then later in the afternoon even after drinking water he was throwing it back up.Got him into the vets who gave him 3 jabs and antibiotics, but poor babe was so listless last night and wouldnt get out of bed this morning.He was sick again this morning ( yellow bile) so rang vets and took him in.

The vet has done blood tests that came back ok and has xrayed him which has shown a stomach ulcer. 

Does anyone have any advice on what type of food is best - ie the type that can be bought from pets at home. woulod james wellbeloved be ok to carry on with - Im also wondering what type of foil tray meat would be ok. 

I went into pets at home tonight and was totally confused - I did ask for advice but wasnt a 100% on the advice offered so thought I would ask on here.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

For a change, I'd advise wet food, high potato content or possibly rice. It would be easier to digest. Having had an ulcer myself, I would want bland bland bland! I dunno if the equivalent tablets are available for dogs (mine are Zoton). You want something that won't make his stomach acid work overtime.

I'd lay off anything with cereal as that makes the stomach work harder. Weirdly, tomatoes are contraindicated due to the seeds being super hard to digest.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

whats he on now?


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

He usually has half a slice of toast in a morning ( chopped up of course) then at lunch time he will have either scrambled eggs, chicken, tuna ( whatever I am having in my sandwuic and then at t time it james well beloved. I usually cook liver at the week end and give them some of this, and of course biscuits (doggie ones of course). Other treats he gets is licking out the fromage frais pots that my toddler leaves


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I too have a stomach ulcer and take Ranitidine now and thenI , used to take Zoton but only when it had flared up and only for two weeks at a time. Ranitidine is Zantac and is an H2 receptor blocker and stops the stomach producing too much acid which allows the ulcer to heal, I know it is used in dogs and had an old dog who had to take it regularly. Hope the vet has given you some of this as it's great for reducing that awful burning feeling in the stomach.

I found that most foods were okay and as dogs don't generally have spicy food his usual food should be fine. I'd be more concerned with the acid thing because without Ranitidine he will still make too much acid and the ulcer won't be able to heal. 

A little probiotic yoghurt won't do any harm either and definitely give him some active manuka honey as it's known to heal ulcers, a couple of spoons a day will help.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

You can buy Zantc from the chemist, it's the same stuff that the vets give you. I had my bridge baby on it, you would just need to check with your vet how much to give him.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiafa123 said:


> He usually has half a slice of toast in a morning ( chopped up of course) then at lunch time he will have either scrambled eggs, chicken, tuna ( whatever I am having in my sandwuic and then at t time it james well beloved. I usually cook liver at the week end and give them some of this, and of course biscuits (doggie ones of course). Other treats he gets is licking out the fromage frais pots that my toddler leaves


Think I'd try him on something like Naturediet or a similar wet food such as Natures Menu...... gentle on the tum. Think I'd probably try Naturediet Lamb or Sensitive first.... good luck!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, my OH had a stomach ulcer when I met him, and he had learned to live with it, with meds and avoiding certain foods etc. Now, when I did all my training at college about herbal remedies and my thereapies etc., I came across an old remedy for stomach ulcer, and I remember it being used with 100% success in trials on prisoners in the USA. SO, I decided my OH was doing this to see if it would work for him - he didnt get an option, lol! I spent a lot of time boiling cabbage for the next 2 weeks, lol! He had to drink a glassful of cabbage water everyday for 14 days  he wasnt overly keen, as you can imagine, but I made him do it and it did actually work and he has never been troubled since and that was,ooh, about 10 years ago. 

I wonder if it would work on a dog, if you could get the dog to have the cabbage water????


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Firstly sorry to hear your dog has an ulcer,
I was tested for a suspected stomach ulcer but fortunately didnt have one.

As he is already on a decent food, feeding that should be okay. although I would possibly be tempted to put him on to a wet food instead, to be more delicate on the tum. Or even the grain free version of JWB kibble. Obviosuly go's without saying I wouldnt be giving him toast or other human foods.
Probiotic yoghurt and manuka honey, definitely would be of help.
The cabbage water definitely sounds worth trying if you can get it down him.
Best of luck, hope he's better soon


Vicki


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Hmm, my OH had a stomach ulcer when I met him, and he had learned to live with it, with meds and avoiding certain foods etc. Now, when I did all my training at college about herbal remedies and my thereapies etc., I came across an old remedy for stomach ulcer, and I remember it being used with 100% success in trials on prisoners in the USA. SO, I decided my OH was doing this to see if it would work for him - he didnt get an option, lol! I spent a lot of time boiling cabbage for the next 2 weeks, lol! He had to drink a glassful of cabbage water everyday for 14 days  he wasnt overly keen, as you can imagine, but I made him do it and it did actually work and he has never been troubled since and that was,ooh, about 10 years ago.
> 
> I wonder if it would work on a dog, if you could get the dog to have the cabbage water????


.

Ohh the cabbage water sounds interesting - I wonder if I use boiled cabbage water to cook/poach some chicken,pasta and rice in.Maybe mix some in with the JWB I suppose its going to be trial an error.Thanks for the suggestion ceerarott.

I am really hampered where I live - we have the usual tesco etc 7 miles away and a pets at home but no good independent pet shops. We have a WCF store but it sells bulk ( probabaly a bag of something from their would last Rocco a lifetime)

Guess whats on Fridays shopping list


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its worth a try I guess - certainly wont harm - although you may need a peg in case of very smelly bottom burps :scared:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Hmm, my OH had a stomach ulcer when I met him, and he had learned to live with it, with meds and avoiding certain foods etc. Now, when I did all my training at college about herbal remedies and my thereapies etc., I came across an old remedy for stomach ulcer, and I remember it being used with 100% success in trials on prisoners in the USA. SO, I decided my OH was doing this to see if it would work for him - he didnt get an option, lol! I spent a lot of time boiling cabbage for the next 2 weeks, lol! He had to drink a glassful of cabbage water everyday for 14 days  he wasnt overly keen, as you can imagine, but I made him do it and it did actually work and he has never been troubled since and that was,ooh, about 10 years ago.
> 
> I wonder if it would work on a dog, if you could get the dog to have the cabbage water????


I bet if you mashed a couple of sardines in the cabbage water, the dog would love it!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Rocco is now out of the vets and back home ( I am now £188 lighter - oh how I wish it was Ilbs off me).We have a weeks worth of medication and the vet is going to see how changing his diet works first.

The kennels that we use are closing at xmas - we have been recommended someone by a friend that does pet sitting for small dogs and it gives her company and a few extra pennies to help her pension so our lad wont need kenneling again and hopefully it will be less stressful.


----------

